# MANILA | Supreme Court | Pro



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Owner: The Supreme Court of the Philippines
Location: Philippine Supreme Court BGC Complex, Taguig
Use: Office
Architect: Mañosa & Co 
Height: 9 floors




walrus357 said:


> *SC to move to Bonifacio global city*
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> 03:51 AM July 11th, 2015
> 
> ...





reyvil888 said:


> *SC to move to Bonifacio Global City by 2019*
> by Rey G. Panaligan
> October 2, 2015 (updated)
> 
> ...



*Winning design by Mañosa & Co*



[email protected] said:


> > We’ve got reason to hope for a return to a sense of stateliness as far as our institutional buildings are concerned, what with the New Supreme Court Complex being designed by Mañosa & Co., a Filipino team of environmentally conscious architects, designers and consultants. Alongside specific leanings towards Filipino culture plus an emphasis on environmental consciousness and sustainable energy, the new complex slated to rise in 2019 promises to bring a fresh take and relevancy to an old institution.
> 
> 
> Link





chestersim said:


> *Mañosa firm wins design tilt for new Supreme Court complex*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

The current Supreme Court Building in Manila









*inquirer.net*










*palafoxassociates*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

scale model



chestersim said:


> _bluprint_


----------

